# Boot Question...



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

I just flashed nightly 78 but the issue I'm having is that when I boot the little android guy on the skateboard keeps going off of the screen then back on. I'm not sure if that is normal or not as I'm used to him coming onto the screen once then the circle going around him until the boot sequence is complete...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it still booting up fine though? I've noticed that before on both the official and unofficial nightlies. It doesn't happen all the time, but it catches my eye when it does.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Moved thread, please keep the developer section for releases only.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never heard of that happening before. Did you wipe everything first before flashing? If not, funky things can happen and I have no clue how to predict them.


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

I finally got it going. I've since moved to the CM7 based on the GB kernel! Loving it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

